# Furry Weekend Atlanta Dealer's Den Question



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 10, 2012)

Wasn't really sure where to put this since it's kinda a few things in one so sorry if I chose wrong.

Anyway! I am hoping to sell at FWA, but I've never attended before so I have no idea what kinda stuff is already sold there :|
I am planning to sell at AWA and have in the past so I know what other artists are bringing there already (for the most part).

This is a link to a sort of portfolio on my DA gallery because it is more organized (I used it for AWA registration). The main stuff I would have are the over-the-ear furry ears, plain and already airbrushed tails (basic wild cat designs like tigers, cheetahs, etc), and clay horns. I'd be offering overnight airbrushed designs on non-airbrushed tails(and ears) too.
Otherwise I'll have leftover clay charms and leather keychains I'm trying to sell out of, maybe some leftover bookmarks and whatever commissions.
This stuff is fine at AWA, but I dunno if any of it is already overdone at FWA (or other furry conventions for that matter). 

So thoughts?


----------



## slowbro (Aug 14, 2012)

When I popped in illegally (was at momocon, got into the den with my friend's badge) it was mostly tails, fursuit supplies, printed art, buttons, and stuffed animals. All of it was dreadfully expensive since I could get some similar stuff at AWA for cheaper. So if you don't overcharge, you'll do good. Not sure how well the charms would sell since they're more...crafty? than something like a machine sewed tail. But if it's on the same day as Momocon like it was last year, there'd be some double-con goers that might want to buy some cutesy anime type stuff.


----------

